# Nipple/131 May 26th



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

We left Pensacola yesterday on Emmanuel's Blueprint around 5:30 am. The plan was to run to the nipple and start looking for blue water. The ride out was beautiful. Arrived at the nipple and found some green water with some fliers. We decided to head east where we have seen some promising satellite images. After a couple of miles we found what we were looking for: a nice weedline in clean blue water. we got the first rod in the water and a small wahoo hit the blue/white island right away. we started trolling along the weedline for miles towards the elbow but didn't get a single hit all day long. so we decided to try some deep dropping. the current was ripping but we managed a golden tilefish, a longtail seabass and a grey tilefish.
We covered 128 miles and were back at the docks around 8:30.
Thank you emmanuel for the great trip:thumbup:

Ferdi


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for posting Ferdi, it was a very nice day on the water...safe trip back.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup:Nice, thank you for the report:thumbup:


----------

